# Fan Speed Controller



## danielxp5x (Dec 5, 2008)

Just got a new PC and I'm trying to find a program that lets me lower the speed of the fans... atleast while Idle or browsing the web so it doesn't make so much noice. I've tried SpeedFan, but I don't really understand which fan i'm controlling. I'm just looking for some tips on how to understand SpeedFan, or maybe another fan controller program thats a bit easier to understand.

Thanks.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi DANIEL....

If your system is NEW and the fans are LOUD, I would contact the vendor to have the fan replaced and/or system replaced.

You will also have to determine which fans on your system are physically attached to the motherboard. If the fan isn't attached to the motherboard, you won't be able to control them via software. You will have to purchase a fan controller addon for your system.

Thanks!


----------



## danielxp5x (Dec 5, 2008)

Maybe I should rephrase myself. What I mean is that since the fans are running at 100%, except the GPU, it is a little loud. And when I mean loud, I am comparing it to my stock HP computer that only had only one 120mm fan. Hope this helps.

And as far as I know, all of the 3 fans, (Front intake, Top exhausted) and Radiator fan are connected to the mobo.

Allso I tweaked with SpeedFan a bit and when I lowered the "Speed03" i noticed a little noice reduction, thing is I dont want to mess around with it too much untill I know which fan that is.
My case is the HAF 922 if this helps.


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

What motherboard do you use? I know Gigabyte and Asus has utilities that come with the motherboard to control the fans automatically. They run nice and slow when the computer is idle and ramp up the speed as the temps rise.
Unless I misunderstood your question and want to have full control over your fan speeds

And IT-Tech is spot on... the fans will need to be connected to the mother board and not the molex power supply connectors for any software program to work


----------



## danielxp5x (Dec 5, 2008)

This is my mobo:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...5023028&sku=A455-2903&srkey=ASUS M4A79XTD EVO

SpeedFan only recognizes 3 fans on my computer, And I have 5 Including my Video Card, and the 2 fans that cool the Radiator.


----------

